# audio/abcde CD ripper not working on FreeBSD 8?



## sim (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi

I've just tried to rip an audio CD using abcde. I'm getting the following error which I never used to get:


```
abcde error: CDROM has not been defined or cannot be found
```

It's been a long time since I last used abcde, and in the meantime I've upgraded to FreeBSD 8.  Tried two machines, same result (both are recent FreeBSD 8 builds).  Setting CDROM to something sensible (e.g. /dev/acd0) makes no difference.

Anyone else had problems with this port recently?

sim


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 30, 2009)

try adding this to /etc/devfs.conf

```
link   acd0    cdrom
```

then reboot pc, and then try if it works


----------



## sim (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks! I haven't tried rebooting yet but fingers crossed 

sim


----------



## crsd (Dec 1, 2009)

Running [CMD=""]/etc/rc.d/devfs restart[/CMD] should be enough.


----------

